

Free Software Still Isn’t Understood - qhoxie
http://mysql-ha.com/2008/10/23/free-software-still-isnt-understood/

======
qhoxie
_If the economy truly bottoms, I’ll still have something to do, because what I
do isn’t driven by the chase of wealth._

People like this really do make the difference with open source software. It
is always impressive to me to see people working their day job completely
outside the field and contributing as a passion. Loved the theater analogy.

------
Herring
The GP he quoted was a bit of a troll, but the economy will hurt OSS more than
we realize

[http://blogs.computerworld.com/who_writes_linux_corporate_am...](http://blogs.computerworld.com/who_writes_linux_corporate_america)

------
xiaoma
Statistically. Isn't. A whole sentence.

